# PRes to Civil Service



## mariomike (23 Dec 2016)

TheFourSeasons said:
			
		

> I should note that I was in the intake of a psychiatric ward for around 5 - 2 hours a couple of months ago after I forced childhood memories of abuse to resurface into my conscious mind. I began acting out in a rage and was taken there by EMS.



Saw this in Recruiting. That's for a Recruiter. 

But, the OP indicated that s/he wished to apply as a Medical Assistant in the Reserves, perhaps as a stepping-stone to the career civil service?

So, I would like to reply to that part of the post here.

Nothing wrong with your plan. I was a driver in the Reserves before I wrote the civil service exam.

But, if you apply to a Paramedic department, I can tell you when it comes to children, you will see it all. 
Beaten kids, molested kids, the hit-and-run kids, crying kids, sick kids, dying kids, dead kids. 
Sometimes, their parents simply don't bother to feed them. 

It never ends. Not saying that to discourage you. But, it's the reality. 

Maybe someone who had experienced that themselves would be an asset on those calls?

On the other hand, maybe witnessing what we do would resurface childhood memories of abuse into your conscious mind? 

One of the questions your family MD, who has known you for years, will have to answer, 
"The applicant is being considered for a position at Toronto Paramedic Services, where performance in a high-­‐stress setting is part of the workplace.
Do you have any concerns regarding the applicant's abilities, judgement, or mental competence, particularly in view of the potential workplace?"

Good luck.


----------

